# Hilfe! Textspirale in Freehand?



## Gila (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo
ich versuche gerade eine Textspirale in Freehand zu basteln. Sie sollte die Form eines Korkenzieherdochtes haben...ich habe mir einen Spiralpfad angelegt und den Text mit dem Pfad verbunden, das klappt auch nur steht der TExt dann teilweise Kopf.    ICh würde den text gerne flüssig laufen lassen ,so dass er einigermasen lesbar ist.
Kann mir jemand bitte bitte helfen....
Gila


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Januar 2005)

Kannst du das irgendwie näher erläutern, weil ich kann mir jetzt nciht so ganz vorstellen wo dein problem liegt. Häng doch vielleicht mal ein Screenshot der Spirale mit dem Text an.


----------



## Pianoman (14. Januar 2005)

Wenn Du das mit einzelnen Kurven machst, kannst Du die Ausrichtung auf jeder Teilkurve indviduell beeinflussen. Die Frage der Lesbarkeit mußt Du Dir halt selber stellen, aber technisch wäre es so möglich.
Lg.


----------



## Gila (15. Januar 2005)

so wie es auf dem photo ist, habe ich die spirale schon in einzelne kurven aufgeteilt.daher steht er nicht mehr kopf, aber wie man z.B. an dem wort "KNOW-HOW" sieht steht dann das "how" plötzlich andersherum....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2005)

Also es geht nur so das der Text entweder auf dem Kopf oder das er spiegelverkehrt steht. Du kannst ja mal mit der Option „Text um den Pfad oder in dem Pfad“ herrum experimentieren.


----------

